# Prosport boost gauge



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

i had a glowshift gauge in there before just put in my new prosport, the glow shift was off by albs of boost the accurate reading is 20lbs on trifecta tune.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

pics


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks good man, where did you t in for boost reading?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I did the t right off the exhaust mani. There is a thread of where to do it at and everything releated to it. The tread is called boost gauge and it is started by me


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good, but you need to service your tire monitor system...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> I did the t right off the exhaust mani. There is a thread of where to do it at and everything releated to it. The tread is called boost gauge and it is started by me


Also get a nice nipple on ZZP's intercooler pipes


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

bubby2411 said:


> I did the t right off the exhaust mani. There is a thread of where to do it at and everything releated to it. The tread is called boost gauge and it is started by me



If you pulled it from the exhaust manifold you are seeing turbo drive pressure not boost pressure, you need to tie into the intake manifold for boost.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

i meant the intake mani. thats my fault i have so much on my mind right now i cant think straight. :blowup:


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Good deal...

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Where do you come through the firewall and hide the all wires/tubes? I want to do this mod but I want it to look as OEM as possible...


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

